# Medusa's Makeup



## MzEmo (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are the 12 eyeshadow swatches for Medusa's makeup.






L to R 1st row: electric white, electric yellow, electric kiwi, electric green, electric turquoise, electric blue
L to R 2nd row: electric indigo, electric purple, electric pink, electric red, electric orange, electric black

With Flash:




electric white, electric yellow, electric kiwi, electric green, electric turquoise, electric blue, electric indigo, electric purple, electric pink, electric red, electric orange, electric black

In lamp lighting:


----------

